# Treatex hard wax oil



## Aden30mm (7 Feb 2015)

Does anyone know what you can thin Treatex hard wax oil with? I have half a tin that's moved from a liquid to a sloppy paste.

I know you can buy a Treatex thinner but the cost is nearly as much as a new tin.

Kind regards

Aden


----------



## kostello (7 Feb 2015)

Has it just got really cold and started to solidify?

Try bringing it indoors and warming it up


----------



## marcros (7 Feb 2015)

I would have thought white spirit- that is the thinner for other hard wax oils. Is there any instructions for brush cleaning?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Feb 2015)

Is it? on OsmoPolyX. it actually warns not to thin. I'd be interested to know if anyone's tried (before I screw a job up  )


----------



## marcros (7 Feb 2015)

It is on the chestnut stuff. I haven't used osmo though. If it has gone gloopy and would otherwise be thrown out i would try it- obviously on some scrap first.


----------



## JohnPW (7 Feb 2015)

I've got the Chestnut brand version and it says use white spirit or turps to thin it, either for the first coat or if it's gone thick in the container. I've used turps and it it seems OK.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Feb 2015)

While we're on white spirit and turps - use white spirit - it carries a BS No. Turps sub. can be anything the manufacturer's bought a tanker of.


----------



## JohnPW (7 Feb 2015)

I use genyouwin turpentine for thinning.

Turps sub smells as bad as white spirit.


----------



## Aden30mm (7 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the input, I slaked it with some white spirit. I see how I get on with it in a day or two.

Regards

Aden


----------

